# Jerez - meet ups



## jpw19 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hello
We're looking to meet new people in Jerez, expats and Spanish. We are British/Spanish couple, 40s, interests walking, camping, cinema, general socialising. Look forward to hearing from you.
Jpw


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello - I'm in Alcalá de los Gazules about 40 km southeast of Jerez. There's a good campsite and some great walks down here in the Parque Nacional los Alcornocales. Get in touch if you're ever heading down this way!

Camping Los Gazules


----------



## jpw19 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi,
Great thanks. Will definitely do that. Are you expat / Spanish? I'm British, my wife Spanish.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jpw19 said:


> Hi,
> Great thanks. Will definitely do that. Are you expat / Spanish? I'm British, my wife Spanish.


I am British, as is my husband. We moved here in 2008 after taking early retirement. However there are very few expats in our village so most of our friends are Spanish. What are you up to in Jerez?


----------



## jpw19 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hello
We moved to Seville in 2009 although only cam back to Jerez - where my wife's family are - this year. We both teach.
James


----------

